
Why did Twitter invest in a headphone company? - DuanaWelch
http://www.engadget.com/2016/01/14/why-did-twitter-invest-in-a-headphone-company/
======
enginn
Because they're Twitter and apt to invest in a panoply of diverse products to
cater to different styles of learning.

Not that Twitter especially cares for learning, although it is _no secret_ we
tend to come back to products that we learn from. (Learning being an ingrained
human trait that has not gone away)

